# Modelle 2004 // Faunus



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Faunus: Testsieger bei der Zeitschrift BIKE in der Kategorie Deutsche Enduros. Seine Stärken sind das sensible Ansprechverhalten der Federung und ein extrem steifer Hauptrahmen. Technische Perfektion! 
Radikale ästhetische Klarheit!

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------

